# Leaking roof - help!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a leak from the join of the front cowling (on a - sorry, my single braincell has gone AWOL! - it's not an A-class and it's not got a bed above the cab and it's not a PVC....).

Anyway the front cowling meets the flat of the roof and there's a strip across the roof over the join. The gungy stuff that should cover the end of that has become brittle and fallen away leaving a lovely channel for the water to run along. The other end is also a problem but not so far gone.

I phoned Dyce Caravans in Aberdeen but they're shortstaffed with holidays. He suggested duct tape, which I could do, but looking at the unevenness of the site I think it might be best to use some of that gungy sealant stuff.

Could you folk who know what you're talking about tell me all I need to get - for cleaning, prepping etc and where I might get it - Halfords? BnQ?

I'm assuming that when I get home I'll need to take it off again and dry the whole thing out but I need a fix to get me through the next month or so.

Many thanks - haven't even looked at the Brexit posts so hopefully this will be a welcome diversion for some of you!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That really is a poor design in this day and age.


To seal that properly, the trim you show is going to have to come off - the central trim strip should come out and there will be screws underneath (probably rusted by now) and these should hold the trim strip in place. It should be a DIY job if the sheckles are tight. Remove the trim strip, clean up the whole area with a solution available from Sika (of Sikaflex fame) and re-seal the trim strip back to the roof with a flexible Sikaflex seal. This seal is so strong that I doubt you would need to re-screw it back down. I would avoid using any screws through the roof to be honest.


In the short term - yes, cover the trim with a strong duct tape.


Hope this helps?
Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sikaflex-...319476?hash=item5d5bd00af4:g:rmYAAOSwe7BW0C3M

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-SIKAF...536049?hash=item4d4294e531:g:QCAAAOSwz2lXBjMF


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Carl.

I wouldn't be attempting a DIY job so the reinstatement job is going to have to wait till I'm home in a month or so.

But I was thinking, for that month, that a good blob of sikaflex or whatever would give me a better seal than duct tape? 

Tho I have done some long-lasting repairs with duct tape in the past  but usually on an almost flat surface.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks also for the links - I can't do ebay as I'm on the road but it lets me know what to look for.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A good clean up and a big dollop of sanitary silicon would probably act as a temporary solution for now, easily obtainable from any DIY stockist.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jean couple of Screwfix stores in Aberdeen.

http://www.screwfix.com/c/sealants-adhesives/weatherproof-sealants/cat850058


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks. 

I found a BnQ north of Aberdeen n got sikaflex ebt+. Had to go back for a gun! 

Hopefully that will do it - if I can borrow a set of ladders from the wardens here at Huntly. 

It's supposed to be dry tomorrow, here's hoping


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

If not dry. Cover and dry manually. Use sikaflex and then duct tape over it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Pat. Do I not need to leave the sikaflex uncovered to cure?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I think once its been exposed to the air it cures anyway.
I used it to secure my solar panel brackets and once applied and stuck to the roof no air gets to the sealant yet it still sets like glue.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The big problem with polyurethane sealants (including Sikaflex) for temporary fixes is that they stick like **** to a blanket. The only way to remove them will be mechanically - scraping and cutting.
That's why I suggested using silicon if it's only a temporary repair. Silicon will seal to a clean surface just like Sikaflex - but it has much less mechanical strength. The advantage in this instance is that silicon is easily removed chemically making it much easier to remove all traces when completing the permanent repair - at which time a polyurethane sealant would be appropriate.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Gaspode is right - using Sikaflex for a temporary repair will give a major headache later on when the repairer has to do a finished job.

It isn't used for fixing solar panels to roofs for nothing - incredible bonding properties.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Decent duct tape will do an adequate temporary repair and will be easiest to remove, or a good slap of silicone, both if you must. Personally I wouldn't entertain Sikaflex for a temporary job.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Water ingress would be a major concern for me so I'd make sure even a temp repair was more than up for the job.
I've replaced Sikaflex before and found white spirit and a little elbow grease does the job.
And if a dealer is doing the fix later it will be their job to remove


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat white spirit is good for tidying up before it's hardened I agree.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks, I read that exchange just as the warden arrived with his steps to do the job for me (insurance means I can't borrow his steps to do it myself) 

I've decided to get some silicone instead, or actually to ask someone in Inverness to do it for me. 

Looking at Google maps there are several caravan repair places coming up. 

We'll be coming in on the Elgin road - any suggestions? 

MHF turning up trumps again when I'm in need. Thanks again!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Give George Osbourne a call, he knows about fixing roofs!>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

chasper said:


> Give George Osbourne a call, he knows about fixing roofs!


Ha ha!

We were looking for a repairer just before Nairn. Thought I'd just turn up and he'd take pity on 2 old wifies, rather than phone n give him the opportunity to say he was booked up.

Couldn't find him n had to phone anyway. Turns out he's a mobile repairer. Busy till late tomorrow afternoon but we're parked down at Nairn harbour which is lovely.

Unfortunately it's raining.... ?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Good, family run company, S&DHarper Caravans, Elgin. 
Edgar Road, Elgin IV30 6YQ 01343 546295
Sal


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Sally - we came through Elgin earlier on :-(

David's coming to us tomorrow afternoon - hopefully the rain will have stopped and the roof will have had a chance to dry out. 

Certainly since I patched it up with duct tape (sticking some bluetac in the open end of the channel first) I've not seen any water inside.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, David of Highland Motorhome and Caravan Services (his own mobile company) arrived down at Nairn harbour this afternoon. 

He got up n cleaned away the old cracking black stuff at both ends and sealed (with bathroom sealant I'd got in town) as far across the roof as he could get. 

I think the problem was at the ends so hopefully that will hold till I can get a proper job done when I get home in a month's time. 

£20 so he wasn't sticking the arm in. Very helpful guy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds like a very reasonable fee for that little job, and it should hole for a while.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't remember who your 'fixer' is back home, but have you considered booking the van in at Knowepark Caravans, Livingstone whilst you are over that way? They resealed our roof thingy very quickly and efficiently. If you do consider them Grant is the man to talk to in the Repairs and Warranty section.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sally, I thought I'd replied but just realised it was 1 of those that wasn't allowed.

The bad news is the leak isn't cured. It's much better but there's obviously still some ingress. 

So we're still here in Inverness, have contacted several folk (to phone S&D workshop tomorrow). If no luck in this area will have to think about going South to Livingstone - if they can take us. 

There's also Perthshire Caravans - has anyone used them? 

Maybe we're going to have to give up on the NC500.... 

But right now we're looking out over the Caledonian canal and it's beautiful, and very interesting.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Sally, I thought I'd replied but just realised it was 1 of those that wasn't allowed.
> 
> The bad news is the leak isn't cured. It's much better but there's obviously still some ingress.
> 
> ...


The guy to speak to at S&D is Stewart, one of two brothers who own the business. They are caravans only and not motorhomes but same principles should apply I am sure.

The guy to speak to at Knowepark is Grant, in warranty and repairs. He is de man and he is on the ball. 01506 411827. And they are motorhomes as well as caravans and I have been well impressed how they take care of our Hymer. Such a relief not to have to go to Brownhills, or Brownfools as some naughtily named them!

I haven't used Perthshire caravans but have not heard good reports. However, that is second hand information.

I am sorry you are still getting ingress, such a pain especially when you have such a lovely trip planned.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Sal, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Update: We did get the roof done at S&D Harper in Elgin. We were parked by the Caledonian canal at Inverness over the weekend till we could phone around. 

Yes, Stewart was very helpful and could take us on the Monday so we hightailed it down. 

After a couple of hours we were finally on our way on the NC500 - only a week late! 

Monday stayed dry so we didn't really test the new seal. However, we've had plenty driving rain since and the bad news is we still have the problem. 

Apparently the filler for the rail has shrunk. If it's shrunk in length it's probably shrunk in girth so the water could simply be seeping down that channel and thro a screw hole. Stewart didn't seal in the 'valley' of the channel. 

Now booked for Roseisle near Musselburgh on Tue. I've no idea what they're like but they were the only ones I could get hold of. 

We're now on the north coast. Unfortunately the weather has been very mixed and where we had hoped for stupendous views I was peering ahead in dreadful mist trying to see the next oncoming vehicle on single-track roads! 

I've also bashed up my rear fender but that's another story!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure this is not the sort of info you'll want but....................

Just because the water enters the van at a certain spot that's absolutely no guarantee that the source of the leak is on the roof just above that spot - indeed this is the case more often than not.
Once water enters the roof it can travel quite a long way before it penetrates the inner skin and shows as damp. One thing you may need to do is consider if there are other ingress points remote from where the leak is appearing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes thanks gaspode, I appreciate that. I'm just working from the more obvious to the less.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

So very sorry to hear you still have problems. I really do hope you get it sorted on Monday
Good Luck!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Grath, the MH is now up with them.

I was really glad to hear the fellow sound very knowledgeable.

They will damp test the van tomorrow and work from there. Fingers crossed.


----------

